# Acupuncture in Huddersfield



## JuC (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi

I am considering starting with acupuncture (currently taking Tamoxifen).

Can anybody recommend somebody who is good for acupuncture in the Huddersfield area.  I am situated more over towards the Wakefield/Barnsley end of Hudds so over that way is better for me.

I can find somebody called Eileen Mannion and Maxine Crossland locally - but not sure what they will be like.  Has anybody got personal experience of either of these practitioners?

Not sure I should have placed this on this board - should it be elsewhere?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Why not use the search tool and look on the Acupuncture board (under Complementary Therapies main board) as you may find there are already recommendations for practitioners in your area...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=388.0

You can also search for registered practitioners in your area on these websites...

http://www.medical-acupuncture.co.uk/patients/find.html

http://www.acufinder.com/list_acupuncturists.php?country=61&city=&Submit.x=42&Submit.y=2

Hope that helps
Natasha

/links


----------



## JuC (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi, I have already done a search - the only person i could find is Rebecca Hunter who livesi hear Hudds centre - I rang her and she doesn't come out as far as where I live (she only does home visits now). 

I'll have another look later to see if I've missed anything.

thanks for your reply.


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Juc

I'm not sure if this will be convenient for you but I went to see Ann Penford who is near Drighlington off J27 M62.  I would recommend her, she is lovely.

Also I have been to hypnofertility in Marsh nr Huddersfield with Karen Riley and that was good, but was about £80 a session.  Although I really think it did help/work.

Why not ask on the Yorkshire board as there may be other girls on there who have recommendations,

Good luck    

Jenny xx


----------

